# Murrells Inlet Help



## MikeSmithWV (Jun 12, 2008)

My family will be vacationing at Murrells Inlet during the third week of July and I plan to do some fishing. I will be deep sea fishing one of the days but would also like to fish during the mornings the rest of the week. I want to fish from approx. 5:30 - 6:00 am til 10:00 or so. How is the fishing around the Jettie on the Murrells inlet side? Can I fish tis Jetty without a boat? Can I walk along the rocks or do I need to drive to Huntington Beach State Park to fish the Jetties? I really havent enjoyed surf fishing in the past but have really had fun fishing the jetties in North Carolina. Any advice that you guys could give me about fishing the Murrells inlet area without a boat would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I've fished there from a boat several times. They say plenty of red drum, king and spanish are there at the inlet. Not to mention big sharks. I've also gotten on some nice schools of 20"+ breaking blues that are a blast to throw topwater on light tackle to. Be careful out on the jetties though, I've seen people stuck out on the north jetty until the tide goes back out...So just keep that in mind. I would guess you can probably pull some sheepshead off those rocks at the jetty too, but I haven't fished for them there.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I'll post a report from Memorial Day weekend soon. I fished the jetty 3 times, south side in the evenings. Every evening spanish were busting the surface with a few bigger blues mixed in. I saw some nice flounder and awesome specks come from the back in the "bay' area and bait fishermen getting nice sheephead. 1.3 mile walk to the jetty.


----------



## MikeSmithWV (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys for the info.. I think I'll try the Huntington Beach jetty. I need the exercise anyway. After reading Jeff's response I think I'll stay away from the North side... Any other advice?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

how do you fish for spanish mackerel from the jetty? mackerel tree rigs and got-cha plus are used from piers but i think they would snag too easily.


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

any news from the piers?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Bluefish - float a live finger mullet under a cork for a spanish. Go ahead I dare ya.....

Or you can even throw spinner baits....reel 'em fast.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

you mean freshwater spinnerbaits will also work for spanish? i thought they only worked for spottail


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

spinnerbaits, stingsilvers, small drone spoons, jigged tin, the list goes on.


----------

